# does your dog puke in the car?



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

hello again. it seems like every time i take my pup into the car, he seems to puke. he is almost 5 month lab/mix. it is not right away he pukes, but while i am driving, and i can smell it. this has happened every time he go into the car. first, when i brought him home from the shelter. second, when i take him for a vet check up. third, when i take him to dog park. i crack open window so weather is fine. 

my guess is he is not comfortable? maybe he is getting dizzy in the car?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Its most likely stress. Does he seem nervous and cannot settle down? Does he drool a lot as well?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I think it could have to do with getting dizzy. For me at least, Patchie and Popi always puke whenever my mother drives (she drives like a maniac) someplace, but when I drive them they rarely puke in the car, unless there's a lot of traffic, the whole stop, go, stop, go, doesn't go well with them.
It could be nervousness, but if it isn't, less trafficky areas might do the trick.
Or perhaps, part of the nervousness could be due to the driving.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I have heard that if pups aren't exposed to car rides from a very young age then they can have motion sickness. However, I'm not 100% positive. I know that I have never had any problems with my dogs and they have gone in the car a lot from the day they came home as tiny puppies.

How old was he when you brought him home from the shelter?


----------



## coolstorybro (Nov 3, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Its most likely stress. Does he seem nervous and cannot settle down? Does he drool a lot as well?


he seems calm in the car, but yes, he did drool once, and he NEVER drools.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It may be a combo of nervousness and carsickness. What I would do is just desensitize him to the car by taking him in there just to hang out. You don't drive anywhere, just play with him and give him treats. Then once he is happy to jump in the car without issue, take him for a two minute drive and give treats and/or praise the entire time. I would do this on a very consistent basis. Take him where ever you can in the car so he associates it to good things.

If it's only nausea, there are prescriptions you can give for car sickness with dogs. Ask your vet if you can get some if desensitization doesn't work at all.


----------

